# Waders?



## sergiotami (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't know if its been asked, so will ask.. Whats a good set of waders for summer and winter fishing? Two wart question?

Summer Waders?

Winter waders?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Simms G3....always


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends on what you want to spend, I have a pair of Simms G3 450.00 and a pair of Gulf Coast 169.00 both are going on 3rd season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiotami (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank You.. Will look into them...


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Neoprene when the water is really cold. Breathables the rest of the year if I'm going to use them. I generally don't use waders in the summer. If I could swing the Simms I would buy those, but the Magellan waders I have have served me well.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Unless you are diabetic then you don't need waders in the summer. And right now as of 3/10/2017 you do not need waders at all on West Galveston bay or anywhere else to the south of there. The water is warm enough without them. In Texas we have a brackish water that induces healing of the skin. Sometimes there is bacteria present, mostly in the stagnate summer months that can cause severe infection that could possibly lead to death. This is typical of a severely disturbed immune system. You can get this by not getting enough rest or vitamin deficient distress from whatever your lifestyle. This bacteria exist everywhere and is not exclusive to saltwater or anywhere by the bays. I recommend that you keep two things with you at all times when doing anything outdoors (or anywhere else); 
*Povidone-iodine solution and** hydrogen peroxide.
*Hydrogen Peroxide to clean any debris or particles out of the wound and Povidone Iodine to keep bacteria from reproducing in the wound. I have used these two things all over the world and in tropical environments and have not had any serious complications. I use this directly after an injury usually within 30 minutes, that is why you need this in a first aid kit that you can get to immediately after an injury or skin abrasion / cut. It could save your life or at least prevent a lot of misery.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Fishsurfer said:


> Unless you are diabetic then you don't need waders in the summer. And right now as of 3/10/2017 you do not need waders at all on West Galveston bay or anywhere else to the south of there. The water is warm enough without them. In Texas we have a brackish water that induces healing of the skin. Sometimes there is bacteria present, mostly in the stagnate summer months that can cause severe infection that could possibly lead to death. This is typical of a severely disturbed immune system. You can get this by not getting enough rest or vitamin deficient distress from whatever your lifestyle. This bacteria exist everywhere and is not exclusive to saltwater or anywhere by the bays. I recommend that you keep two things with you at all times when doing anything outdoors (or anywhere else);
> *Povidone-iodine solution and** hydrogen peroxide.
> *Hydrogen Peroxide to clean any debris or particles out of the wound and Povidone Iodine to keep bacteria from reproducing in the wound. I have used these two things all over the world and in tropical environments and have not had any serious complications. I use this directly after an injury usually within 30 minutes, that is why you need this in a first aid kit that you can get to immediately after an injury or skin abrasion / cut. It could save your life or at least prevent a lot of misery.


Wet wading in 68-70 degree water is doable (brrrrrr) but the ride home's a *****.


----------

